# Troy Bilt edger wont stay running



## Mark Garrison (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello all, 

New to the forum and first post...

I have a question regarding my Troy Bilt edger(M/N: 25B-554D711, 158cc, 4.0HP). When I try to start it, it will only run for about 5 seconds then shut off. It does this every time I attempt to start it. For some reason it seems like it may not be getting gas. The reason I think this is because if I start the engine and also press the primer bulb at the same time and continue pressing the bulb the engine will continue running. So basically as long as the carburetor is being fed a steady steam of gas it will run. Does this mean that my carburetor is bad or does it need something else? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I am not familiar with your specific machine but what you are describing is a classic air leak or carb issue. More than likely you need to rebuild or replace your carb.

But check the easy stuff first. make sure everything is tight and there are not places where air may leak in. Check the fuel filter and replace it if it is old or at all suspect.

Check to see if you can get a replacement carb on line. If available you maybe lucky and it is not much more $ than a rebuild kit. If that is the case most would recommend you just do that and it will likely solve your problem.
Rebuilding 2 cycle carbs can be a crap shoot. Some have internal check valves that when they go they are junk. some of the tiny passage ways are tough if not impossible to clean. If you do try to rebuilt it use brake fluid to spray in the passage ways. that is what many mfg recommend as Carb cleaner is too aggressive on rubber parts. You may find the diaphragm is bad or the screen is clogged with junk.

Good luck and always use fresh gas with stabilizer.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

nbpt100 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am not familiar with your specific machine but what you are describing is a classic air leak or carb issue. More than likely you need to rebuild or replace your carb.
> 
> ...


Did you mean to say Brake parts cleaner, not brake fluid ?


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes. Brake cleaner.....sorry about that!


----------

